# Adobe Flash on Jelly Bean



## jasaero (Dec 19, 2011)

We already know Adobe will not support it. I was hoping it would work for the most part anyhow and that seems to be technically true, but the primary use of nicer more copious than normal mobile video options seems to be broken. Vimeo for example can only be viewed in mobile or maybe HTML5 mode and have come across a few local news sites that I can't get the video from the normal news link and have to go hunting their mobile news site. Seemingly various flash stuff does show up fine, but it seems video is broken, even in other browsers than the stock android one so it's some lower level 4.1 change that has broken the video.

Basically posting this to see if anyone more familiar than me knows if this can be fixed through 4.1 source code mods in special builds? No clue what is different as far as flash is concerned between 4.0 and 4.1 that has broken this? The source is out now and figured those looking to get builds running might already be looking into this.


----------



## skaforey (Aug 1, 2011)

This may seem obvious but have you tried side loading flash?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SwiftLegend (Jan 9, 2012)

Funny they say this, because I'm using flash with not problems..


----------



## prostang (Mar 1, 2012)

Flash works fine for me. I even visited a few websites that I know have flash in them to test. All loaded and played fine.


----------



## mademan420 (Jul 6, 2011)

prostang said:


> Funny they say this, because I'm using flash with not problems..


So how did you guys load flash?


----------



## jasaero (Dec 19, 2011)

mademan420 said:


> So how did you guys load flash?


I have the same question. I just loaded flash from the market and on various JB ROMs. It works for stuff like banner ads and many other things that are flash, but any full web HD play and various other flash web video players aren't working correctly. Like I said in the original post, it works for the most part if you go by the amount of flash content that IS working, but it doesn't seem to work for me on the MOST important content which is high quality flash video players.


----------



## jasaero (Dec 19, 2011)

Nevermind all of this! Sorry. I just did a check and I didn't have flash installed. I woulda swore flash ads were working, but guess a lot of ads are other varieties of content now. And I swore I had seen flash in my installed apps on the play store, but it wasn't.

Anyhow side loading does seem to work. Just get the apk and install it I guess. Sorry for all the confusion.


----------



## jasaero (Dec 19, 2011)

Still wishing a dev could get flash to play in proper full screen mode like other video stuff does. Not sure why Adobe didn't make that happen since they did officially get flash to work on 4.0?


----------



## GRZLA (Aug 13, 2011)

jasaero said:


> Still wishing a dev could get flash to play in proper full screen mode like other video stuff does. Not sure why Adobe didn't make that happen since they did officially get flash to work on 4.0?


It just isn't supported. Adobe is only releasing security fixes for Flash on Android from now on. Updating it to work with new software versions is way more than a security update. I could be wrong, but I think the whole mobile industry is slowly ditching flash, and I don't blame them.


----------



## jasaero (Dec 19, 2011)

GRZLA said:


> It just isn't supported. Adobe is only releasing security fixes for Flash on Android from now on. Updating it to work with new software versions is way more than a security update. I could be wrong, but I think the whole mobile industry is slowly ditching flash, and I don't blame them.


Adobe did officially support 4.0 with security updates and all. They are not going to support 4.1 at all. I thought Flash had installed from the market, but it hadn't, so if your device is flagged as 4.1 in the market Adobe doesn't even want you to be able to install flash. The mobile industry isn't so much as Adobe is ditching flash for mobile. They are technically probably looking to ditch flash in general, but are still making money off it somehow I am sure so don't want to kill it too fast. Not sure why they can't just open source it if they plan to ditch it eventually??


----------



## DAMAGEvINC (Jul 8, 2012)

I have had a copy my sdcard and I installed it just fine on 4.1 no issues on any website yet, guess I'm lucky or will have issues soon....


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

I've heard you can side load it without issues (so far). Also people who have dirty flashed aosp jb ROMs over the port haven't had issues.


----------



## jjhiza (Oct 22, 2011)

Here is my Dropbox link to the 11.1 apk guys

http://db.tt/qgywVXxS

Sent from my Full AOSP on Toro-VZW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

The version that was


jjhiza said:


> Here is my Dropbox link to the 11.1 apk guys
> 
> http://db.tt/qgywVXxS
> 
> Sent from my Full AOSP on Toro-VZW using Tapatalk 2


That seemed to work for me... Thank you!!


----------

